# Cincinnati/Northern Kentucky Cubers?



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Everyone!
I've been cubing for several years now, I'm originally from Columbus but I've just started school at the University of Cincinnati. There used to be a ton of cubers in columbus but a lot of them have gone on to pursue other interests. I'd like to get a comp going either spring 2016 or next fall, but I'm not sure how many of you there are in the Cincinnati area. I've organized 3 competitions before (all the New Albany Opens, 2012-2014) so I have some organizing experience. Hit me up guys!


----------

